# Cable box hook up?



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

i have a Motorola DCX3501-M cable box. Are their known issue with audio drop outs. I am using a HDMI from audio quest( i would like to think its not the cable) i am in the process of trying different cable. 

I get audio drop out over the HDMI cable. ( im testing the Optcal now) Is it the box? HDMI just not a great way to get audio from a cable box. Should i use optical for a more secure connection. The output of the box is going into a Emotiva UMC200.


musicguy


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

musicguy said:


> i have a Motorola DCX3501-M cable box. Are their known issue with audio drop outs. I am using a HDMI from audio quest( i would like to think its not the cable) i am in the process of trying different cable.
> 
> I get audio drop out over the HDMI cable. ( im testing the Optcal now) Is it the box? HDMI just not a great way to get audio from a cable box. Should i use optical for a more secure connection. The output of the box is going into a Emotiva UMC200.
> 
> ...


I use the same cable box with HDMI and have had no problems.I'd have to conclude that there's nothing wrong with th idea of using HDMI with the cable box but rather that something in your setup is defective. 
optical should work fine, but then HDMI should have worked fine also.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, something does seem wrong. You should be getting the same audio with either HDMI or optical. As there is no difference use whatever works best.


----------

